# I'm thinking of changing my fursona =/



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

I always have thought of myself as a cat, but recently I've been drawing a lot of skunks lately and I have to say I'm starting to see myself as a skunk. I love the tail and the head is close to a cat's head. I think it's one that I can stick with. So you might see a change in my avi ^-^ What about you guys? Have you changed your fursona's species around a lot? Just a little? or have you stuck with the same fursona from the beginning?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

go for it.  no ones gonna have a fit or anything.  youre all good haha


----------



## Don (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have a fursona, let alone changed its species. So I guess you could say I've stayed the same.

Though, is this thread really necessary? I'm not trying to offend you, but I'm quite certain 99% of the people on FAF could care less about people's fursona's species.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 18, 2010)

How are we supposed to know what _you _should be?


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> I don't have a fursona, let alone changed its species. So I guess you could say I've stayed the same.
> 
> Though, is this thread really necessary? I'm not trying to offend you, but I'm quite certain 99% of the people on FAF could care less about people's fursona's species.



It's not 100% necessary I just thought it would be fun to tell about your own fursonas.


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> How are we supposed to know what _you _should be?


 
I'm not asking for you to know, just wanted to have a disscusion about _your_ fursonas, why you changed them, why you didn't change them, and what it means to you.


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

rougekty said:


> It's not 100% necessary I just thought it would be fun to tell about your own fursonas.


 Oh well if that's the case, then this might belong in the Den


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> go for it. no ones gonna have a fit or anything. youre all good haha


 
Haha okay thanks.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

rougekty said:


> Haha okay thanks.


 no prob.
btw skunks are awesome haha


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> no prob.
> btw skunks are awesome haha


 
Haha yeah they are, I love their tails .//w//.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 18, 2010)

rougekty said:


> Haha yeah they are, I love their tails .//w//.


 haha yupp
pretty much makes the skunk


----------



## Shiroka (Jul 18, 2010)

My first reaction to this thread was "what, you need our permission now?" and then I remembered how being a furry was such a big deal.

But yeah, I went there and seen that too. When I first entered the wonderful world known as the furdom, I went through foxes, wolves, even dragons before throwing up my hands and exclaimed "really, who gives a shit". All I could see in me was a monkey, because hey, humans are monkey, right? And so I took the kind of monkey that looked the least ugly to me, that is, a ring tailed lemur.

A dolphin would have been nice too I guess, to compete with Milo maybe, and because this is one of the few species who are not total stereotypes yet, but I can't swim for shit so I'll stick with the monkey for now.


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> My first reaction to this thread was "what, you need our permission now?" and then I remembered how being a furry was such a big deal.


 Hey, if people can tell others how to make their fursonas, then why not?


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> My first reaction to this thread was "what, you need our permission now?" and then I remembered how being a furry was such a big deal.
> 
> But yeah, I went there and seen that too. When I first entered the wonderful world known as the furdom, I went through foxes, wolves, even dragons before throwing up my hands and exclaimed "really, who gives a shit". All I could see in me was a monkey, because hey, humans are monkey, right? And so I took the kind of monkey that looked the least ugly to me, that is, a ring tailed lemur.
> 
> A dolphin would have been nice too I guess, to compete with Milo maybe, and because this is one of the few species who are not total stereotypes yet, but I can't swim for shit so I'll stick with the monkey for now.



Awe X3 I think your fursona is adorable, Lemurs are my favorite monkeys out there. I might go through it a lot too. My calico cat fursona has the same hair as me and looks a little too much like me. I fell in love with how cute skunk fursonas were and changed to that. My skunk fursona would have my personality, and her appearence would reflect my personality. Rather than her reflecting my actual appearance like my cat fursona. But I'm still a teenager and growing up so I never know it might change a lot. ^-^


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hey, if people can tell others how to make their fursonas, then why not?



Yeah ^-^


----------



## Trance (Jul 18, 2010)

Be a skunk.  You know you want to!

I started as a German Shepherd, then Husky, then Fox.  
And now Blue Fox.

I've been thinking about going back to husky though...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 18, 2010)

Mine used to be a fox... then I was an arctic wolf... Meh...
I'm a lizard now. :3


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

I used to be a big wolf..now I'm a little wolf


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2010)

Eh.

I went from ocelot, to rabbit, To housecat, to hare, to gazelle to nothing. I'm toying with lion.

It's just a fursona. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> Eh.
> 
> I went from ocelot, to rabbit, To housecat, to hare, to gazelle to nothing. I'm toying with lion.


 Be all of those things combined


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's just a fursona. It doesn't mean anything.



To some people it means a lot, and to others it doesn't mean much. To me it means a lot ^-^


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Be all of those things combined


 
I HATE hybrids. >:[


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Mine used to be a fox... then I was an arctic wolf... Meh...
> I'm a lizard now. :3


 
Hehe nice change!


----------



## Alstor (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I HATE hybrids. >:[


 HEY BROWDER!

I might make a badger/skunk hybrid. :3


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2010)

Alstor said:


> HEY BROWDER!
> 
> I might make a badger/skunk hybrid. :3


 
I wouldn't mind that as much. At least they're both mustelids.:V

But seriously Hybrids bug me.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 18, 2010)

rougekty said:


> Hehe nice change!


Reptiles FT... Huh... the sun's gone... zzzZZZzzzZZZzzzZZZzzz


----------



## rougekty (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> I wouldn't mind that as much. At least they're both mustelids.:V
> 
> But seriously Hybrids bug me.



A well we all have our own opinions. I love hybrids, Like zigzag from sabrina online. Her mix is beautiful. A tiger and a skunk i think.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 18, 2010)

rougekty said:


> I'm not asking for you to know, just wanted to have a disscusion about _your_ fursonas, why you changed them, why you didn't change them, and what it means to you.


 I don't believe I'll ever settle on another choice, I have a pretty good feeling for why I picked this in the first place. I used to feed cockatoos, rainbow lorikeets, and magpies back at our home in Queensland. The magpies always brought something different than the other birds, they'd sing all kinds of tunes, some could mimic human speech, but the thing I adored most was their intelligence. The cockatoos used to bully the lorikeets out of the way to get to the crackers I'd give the birds, so I started tossing them spread out. The magpies were big birds themselves, but what they used to do is snag one cracker, run to another, stack it, then pick up the stacks and fly away from the flock of fighting and squawking.

I miss the tropical birds for the most part, I don't even see crows that often around here. I'm no fan of the foxes and skunks that run around here, I'd take the rainbow assortment of birds outside my door again any day.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 18, 2010)

I went from a... nothing.... to an... I dunno.

I'm so lost.


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> I went from a... nothing.... to an... I dunno.
> 
> I'm so lost.


 
You could be a Yoshi.


----------



## Sluggy (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> You could be a Yoshi.


 

Funny, I never thought of Yoshi as being potentially an interest to the fandom until now. I mean, he is anthro. There's probably porn of him (or her?), lol.

I was Yoshi one Halloween as a kid. *blush*


----------



## Browder (Jul 18, 2010)

Sluggy said:


> Funny, I never thought of Yoshi as being potentially an interest to the fandom until now. I mean, he is anthro. _*There's probably porn of him, lol*_.
> 
> I was Yoshi one Halloween as a kid. *blush*


 
*Has seen this. Wishes he could unsee* D:


----------



## Tao (Jul 18, 2010)

I started out as a fox


----------

